# Bragg/Rave on Balen- only you guys would understand, lol and a BIG thanks!



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I just have to bragg and rave a little on Balen.

We have been having some really great training sessions these last couple days, and today was the best so far but first I have to say *thank you* to everyone who has answered my training questions and given me advice and support. I must say, the "clicker" has made a world of difference and I love using it and since I started using more positive reinforcement for the behaviors that I do want, and stopped "correcting" when I dont get exactly what I want, he has become so much more enthusiastic about our smaller training sessions. 

His sits and downs are so fast and snappy, and he rarely breaks eye contact with me (unless I drop a treat lol) When I put him in a down/stay or sit/stay (we are phasing out the word "stay" now too,) I can walk all the way across my yard and down my driveway and when I call him to come, he hauls butt and comes to sliding stop right in front of me, keeping eye contact the whole time. We've been working on the "heel" from that position, and he's gotten pretty good in just two sessions. 


We've also been building "toy" drive. Thanks Magwart for your story about the kitchen towel, it gave me the idea to use an old sweater instead of a tug toy to start out, and we went from there. Now he loves his tug so much that I can use it to reward the end of a training session. 


He has blossomed and changed so much in the last week or so, (aside from tasting my furniture ) he's like a new dog compared to when he first came to me. It makes me so happy to see him so happy and excited for the simple things. I love now that I see a constantly wagging tail, instead of it being down or tucked and perky, alert ears instead of them being back against his head all the time.


Only the people on this forum can understand why these things make me so happy, especially those who have been following my posts about Balen and I am so grateful to all of you for your guidance, even when it was something I didnt really want to hear. lol 

Heres a picture of the pretty boy from today, just for good measure!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

He has blossomed

Congratulations!!!
This is the one thing I hear over and over when people are working with clicker training, it's just _awesome_!!!!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Aw bless him and YOU for your hard work! He is going to be a fine mascot for our breed. I heart people with GSDs like that! They make the world oh so goooooood!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Atta girl! Keep up the great work, you and Balen are going to shine!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Awesome! So glad you are getting great results with him. When you are happy and enjoying the training, it is amazing how much more our dogs enjoy it.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

This thread should be titled *Bragg/Rave on PatchonGSD*, because YOU get the credit for getting Balen this far, my dear! Great job! He's such a lucky dog to have you in his life--and I'm positive he knows it too.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Great job! It sounds like you have made a lot of progress with him in the short time that you have had him. And I must say he is quite the handsome guy!
Will you help me train


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations Patchon you made all of this possible. Good job to both you and Balen.Thank you for giving Balen a great life cause that is what training allows a dog to have.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's made such great progress in a short time- and he looks fabulous! How is he doing with the crate training and being left alone?


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks everybody! I'm very proud of him. 





msvette2u said:


> He has blossomed
> 
> Congratulations!!!
> This is the one thing I hear over and over when people are working with clicker training, it's just _awesome_!!!!


Thank and it really is awesome. 



Zeeva said:


> Aw bless him and YOU for your hard work! *He is going to be a fine mascot for our breed.* I heart people with GSDs like that! They make the world oh so goooooood!


Thanks Zeeva, and yes, I think he is a fine testament to how forgiving, trusting, and resilient our GSD's are. 




Magwart said:


> This thread should be titled *Bragg/Rave on PatchonGSD*, because YOU get the credit for getting Balen this far, my dear! Great job! He's such a lucky dog to have you in his life--and I'm positive he knows it too.


Aww thanks, but if Balen wasnt such a great dog with a great attitude despite everything, he wouldnt be where he is. (But I'll take a little credit )



Stosh said:


> He's made such great progress in a short time- and he looks fabulous! How is he doing with the crate training and being left alone?


He's doing OK with the crate training. We're taking it slow and I havent left him alone in it yet. Theres lots of whining and crying from him when he's in there but the crate is still in one piece. You'll see a post the day I leave him alone again, lol


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

:thumbup:

atta girl!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Congrats! Sounds like you're doing everything right and he's responding so well to that! You must be feeling much better... and Balen, too!


----------

